# Topics > Robotics > Soft robotics >  Soft stretchable compliant sensors, actuators and transducers, EPFL Soft Transducers Lab (EPFL-LMTS), Swiss Federal Institute of Technology Lausanne, Lausanne, Switzerland

## Airicist

Developer - EPFL Soft Transducers Lab (EPFL-LMTS)

----------


## Airicist

"Stretchable Pumps for Soft Machines"

August 15, 2019

----------

